# NOTICIAS DE LIMA MODERNA



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Estoy abriendo este thread para cualquier noticia de Lima moderna que no amerite un thread nuevo por ejemplo , la semana pasada pasè por el centro de Lima , avenida Tacna y ya la gran mayoria de edificios de 20 y 18 pisos
estan recien pintaditos, se ve bastante bien , el edificio que està en la esquina de Tacna y Garcilazo de la Vega de 22 pisos esta como nuevo , lo han pintado de un color verde bien claro , se ve muy bien en conjuntoi toda la avenida.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Trujillo esta construyendo su sede del poder judicial de 7 pisos (solo officinas) mas un semisotano !


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> la semana pasada pasè por el centro de Lima , avenida Tacna y ya la gran mayoria de edificios de 20 y 18 pisos
> estan recien pintaditos, se ve bastante bien , el edificio que està en la esquina de Tacna y Garcilazo de la Vega de 22 pisos esta como nuevo , lo han pintado de un color verde bien claro , se ve muy bien en conjuntoi toda la avenida.


Es una gran noticia, Friendlima. Vale la pena ir al centro por el gusto de ver esta maravilla. Ojalá que pueda tomar algunas fotos. ¿También habrán pintado el Hotel Crillón? Ese edificio me gusta mucho.

SkyPerú: Ojalá que quede chévere el nuevo edificio de tu ciudad. Apenas lo terminen, tú mismo eres con las fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, cuando yo fui, todos los edificios en Garcilazo de la Vega los estaban pintando, en especial los que circulan el Parque de La Exposicion. Estaban quedando bastante bien!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

por ejemplo este edificio estaba de un verde oscuro como se ve en la foto, hoy esta con un verde olivo bien claro , tambien desde mi oficina se puede
ver la torre del centro civico que en su ultima estructura es decir en el piso 34
mas arriba ha sido pintado de blanco , esta estructura es de 3 o 4 pisos , lo
que le añade mas altura al edificio , bueno pensè que era el comienzo de una remodelacion y relanzamiento del edificio pero no , ya pasaron 3 semanas y nada, solo han pintado esa estructura, bueno y asi la mayoria de edificios de la Avenida Tacna han sido pintados , realmente muy bien por el alcalde , que esta impulsando todo esto , hay que agregarle la plaza Dos de Mayo que esta impresionante y la plaza Castilla , la que todavia falta es la Bolognesi , pero por alli pasarà TransLima asi que de todas maneras la remodelaran.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

friendLima said:


> por ejemplo este edificio estaba de un verde oscuro como se ve en la foto, hoy esta con un verde olivo bien claro , tambien desde mi oficina se puede
> ver la torre del centro civico que en su ultima estructura es decir en el piso 34
> mas arriba ha sido pintado de blanco , esta estructura es de 3 o 4 pisos , lo
> que le añade mas altura al edificio , bueno pensè que era el comienzo de una remodelacion y relanzamiento del edificio pero no , ya pasaron 3 semanas y nada, solo han pintado esa estructura, bueno y asi la mayoria de edificios de la Avenida Tacna han sido pintados , realmente muy bien por el alcalde , que esta impulsando todo esto , hay que agregarle la plaza Dos de Mayo que esta impresionante y la plaza Castilla , la que todavia falta es la Bolognesi , pero por alli pasarà TransLima asi que de todas maneras la remodelaran.


Cada vez la zona del centro está mejorando


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

yo tambien quedé sorprendido del centro de lima, mas que de otro distrito, por que luego de 2 años pase por ese lugar y francamente un cambio total hubo.
increibles ahora como estan las plazas, san martin, armas, bolognesi, etc., pero aun mas increible, la avenida mas desastroza de lima, la avenida abancay ahora esta pues muchisimo mejor, mas orden, arbolizado y con veredas libres. ni que decir de la avenida nicolas de pierola o la colmena, la avenida emancipacion, cuzco y la avenida tacna.
justo en la foto muestran fotos del edificio abandonado de tacna y colmena, que la tome yo, mejor aun si los edificios se pienten. 










esta avenida, parece estar en miraflores o san isidro, pero son las avenidas del centro de lima. 

















http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176413&page=3&pp=20


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Fayo y eso que tu viniste en diciembre y estamos en abril ,osea siguen los cambios por que cuando pasè hace unos dias por el centro todavia estaban terminando de pintart algunos edificios de la Av. Tacna , que bien.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Parece que el Instituto Cultural Peruano Norteamericano, mas conocido como el ICPNA, planea construir, o mejor dicho, ya esta construyendo un nuevo edificio en su local de La Molina. Desde la torre del V en mi universidad se puede ver que un desnivel de mas o menos 20 metros bajo tierra que ya se encuentra completamente pavimentado, por lo que deduzco sera un edificio de mas o menos 10 pisos. Ojala quede como el local que tienen en la Marina.


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Q bieen que esten pintando algunos edificios de Lima...
Lo que yo creo es q..nosotros no tenemos los edificios mas bonitos mi grandes, pero tenemos una aquitectura de clase mundial. Lo que yo creo q deben de hacer en Lima es restuaracion y hacer lo que se hace en europa...como poner todos los cables bajo de tierra..ordenar las calles un poco q se vea mas limpio. Lima puede ser muy bonito...nadamas falta un poco de orden e infraestructura.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ironicamente, la zona con los mejores semaforos, uno en cada esquina, mas cableado bajo tierra y mas armonia arquitectonica es el mismisimo Centro Historico, no Miraflores o San Isidro. Interesante.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

les cuento que ya pusieron los arcos en el by pass o paso a desnivel
de Av.Arequipa y Javier Prado , bueno ya han puesto los dos arcos pero estaban sin revestir , van a quedar bien , entonces faltarian solo los detalles para que se termine el proyecto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Casa & Ideas inaugura local en el Jockey Plaza 
Se proyecta abrir otras tres tiendas en San Miguel, San Isidro y Miraflores

"Escogimos al Perú porque, a nuestro entender, es un mercado maduro, serio y con gran capital humano", señaló Mauricio Russo, presidente del directorio de la firma chilena DH Empresas (sede Perú), que inauguró ayer su primera tienda Casa & Ideas en el país, y la primera fuera de Chile. Con una inversión total de US$5 millones, la tienda de 2.300 metros cuadrados el local más grande en Chile abarca un área de 2.000 metros cuadrados está ubicada en el Jockey Plaza y es la primera de las cuatro que se inaugurarán en Lima en los próximos meses. "La inversión total ascendería a US$17 millones para los cuatro locales", explicó Russo. Dichas tiendas estarán ubicadas en San Miguel, San Isidro y Miraflores, agregó. Casa & Ideas, que en el sector de decoración del hogar entra a competir con Saga y Ripley, podría crecer a otros países. "Tenemos pensado ir a Ecuador, quizá Colombia, e incluso a Centroamérica", comentó Russo. La tienda ofrece actualmente un stock de aproximadamente 300.000 productos importados desde Chile, pero fabricados en la India, Indonesia y Tailandia, entre otros países. En el 2004, la facturación de Casa & Ideas, que en Chile maneja un total de 25 locales, ascendió a US$50 millones, con una clientela promedio de un millón de personas.


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Comprenle al Peru! Asi podramos tener nuestro propios negocios en Chile.
Por ejemplo si es que ves Luchetti....compren Nicolini. Ayuden a nuestra economia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Casi nadie compra Luchetti...

Cineplanet estara entrando a Chile, ya esta Pardo's Chicken, Astrid & Gaston, El Otro Sitio, Manos Morenas...Bembos tiene los mismos planes.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

El pabellon morisco del parque de la Exposiciòn ha sido relanzado , esta como nuevo y le han añadido, seguramente como estaba cuando lo inauguraron nuevos adornos , se ve muy bien , el pabellon bizantino ,si le falta remodelarlo
seguramente le seguirà , pero las obras en Lima siguen viento en popa , otra
noticia ,el Campo de Marte se esta rodeando de edificios de 20 pisos y la Avenida Salaverry en Jesus Maria tambien se estan terminando edificios de alrededor de 18 pisos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Creo que este el thread adecuado para preguntar, los que pasan por Miraflores seguido, habrán notado que en el cruce de Arequipa con Pardo han demolido parte de un edificio que era estacionamiento y tambien han agarrado la casa de al lado, van a hacer un edificio aqui, o alguna tienda por departamento, cualquiera ayuda se agradece.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> Creo que este el thread adecuado para preguntar, los que pasan por Miraflores seguido, habrán notado que en el cruce de Arequipa con Pardo han demolido parte de un edificio que era estacionamiento y tambien han agarrado la casa de al lado, van a hacer un edificio aqui, o alguna tienda por departamento, cualquiera ayuda se agradece.


Creo que ese va a ser el nuevo saga que se está construyendo


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya estaba suponiendo que era un Saga, me hubiera gustado más ver en esa zona un edificio... pero bueno


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esperemos que ese Saga Falabella no sea como el Ripley...sino de un diseño mas interesante.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Claro el típico diseño de color gris, que hace ver a la ciudad más apagada no me gusta para nada, ojala que se luzcan con el diseño del local, porque en sí la zona tiene arquitectura bastante intersante.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seria bacan si la entrada fuera en forma semicircular y de lunas, seria chevere!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Claro la entrada seria mostra si fuera una armazón de acero cubierto con lunas y que se adjuntara a la estructura principal.

Alguien deberia de tomar la zona donde esta el Bowling de Miraflores, es antiquisimo de la época de mi abuelo creo, esta en pésimo estado y el local ofrece un buen espacio para mesas de billar una nueva pista de bowling y hasta una bar, al igual que el muerto supermecado D'Todo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

SI! Esa zona esta descuidada. Tambien deberian remodelar el pasaje Los Pinos, donde esta Ripley, esta bastanter descuidado. 

Sabias? Ahora el Champagnat se esta yendo de MIraflores, se muda para Surco. En ese terreno ya hay planes para construir un Mall...seria interesante.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si esa calle donde esta Ripley necesita una remodelacion y Benavides especialmente donde comienza el cruce con Larco hacia la Vía Expresa, esa calle esta llena de baches.

Lo del mall suena bien, sabes que tan grande es el área del colegio? y que empresa quiere hacer el mall?, si se ha confirmado algo sobre eso.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pero ese plan del mall, no sé, no me convence, estaría demasiado escondido y no tendría público, lo mismo pasó con la marina park


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No...no lo creo Juan, ese mall no estaria tan escondido, esta ahi nomas, a una cuadra de Diagonal...es mas, la mismisima Calle de las Pizzas seria como una entrada...

En cuanto a Marina Park, tampoco lo creo tan escondido, mas es su mala administracion...ademas, no esta tan muerto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> No...no lo creo Juan, ese mall no estaria tan escondido, esta ahi nomas, a una cuadra de Diagonal...es mas, la mismisima Calle de las Pizzas seria como una entrada...
> 
> En cuanto a Marina Park, tampoco lo creo tan escondido, mas es su mala administracion...ademas, no esta tan muerto.


y tambien porque está Hiraoka y eso lo tapa


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajajaja Hiraoka lo tapa todo, con las justas y se puede ver el cartel que dice Marina Park.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Jajajaja Hiraoka lo tapa todo, con las justas y se puede ver el cartel que dice Marina Park.


La culpa la tiene GUILLERMO!! jajajaja.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Y que fue del Hyatt Regency y el Hotel Hilton? fueron o los van a construir? Escuché que la cadena Hilton se desinteresó por construir su hotel al final...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Y que fue del Hyatt Regency y el Hotel Hilton? fueron o los van a construir? Escuché que la cadena Hilton se desinteresó por construir su hotel al final...


Como lo oyes, ninguna de esas dos empresas invertiran en el Peru...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Q pena de verdad, hace un tiempo vi un gráfico de como luciría el Hotel Hilton en arquitectonica y se veía bravazo... para otra vez será.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo diria en varios años...quizas decadas. Actualmente no hay demanda de oficinas ni hoteles...lamentablemente pero que se va a hacer.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> La culpa la tiene GUILLERMO!! jajajaja.


Jajaja... que le vamos a hacer, asi son los negocios, la ubicacion de Hiraoka es envidiable. Y ahora amenazo con abrir una tienda en el cono norte, asi que preparense


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*CONFIRMADO LA TORRE DE LIMA TIENE 37 PISOS*

como estoy yendo al centro de vez en cuando , me fijè en la torre de Lima , inclusive le tomè foto y resulta que como ya habìa posteado la ultima estructura la habìan pintado de blanco , al ver la torre de cerca , es decir a una cuadra para poder ver la ultima estructura , indudablemente esta estructura equivale como minimo 3 pisos mas , tambien he visto que en el penultimo piso hay una especie de pent house del que se ven muchas plantas,
todo muy verde , le tome foto , asi que minimo 34 pisos mas 3 , 37 pisos y eso
que hay un nivel que no cuento, bueno ojalà que pinten todo el edificio


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*nueva cupula Iglesia de La Merced centro de Lima*

otra noticia , la cupula de la iglesia de La Merced en Lima esta siendo refaccionada , la parte ultima ha sido totalmente hecha de nuevo con vitrales
especialmente de color azul , se puede ver desde varias partes del centro , esta como si fuese nueva , aunque siguen los trabajos de restauraciòn de la iglesia, bien por Lima


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

friendLima said:


> como estoy yendo al centro de vez en cuando , me fijè en la torre de Lima , inclusive le tomè foto y resulta que como ya habìa posteado la ultima estructura la habìan pintado de blanco , al ver la torre de cerca , es decir a una cuadra para poder ver la ultima estructura , indudablemente esta estructura equivale como minimo 3 pisos mas , asi que minimo 34 pisos mas 3 , 37 pisos y eso
> que hay un nivel que no cuento, bueno ojalà que pinten todo el edificio


Si la Torre totaliza el equivalente a 37 pisos y suponemos un mínimo de 3 metros por piso (lo cual me parece exiguo) tendría 111 metros y se abonaría la tesis de que es el edificio más alto del Perú (superando, como a mí me parece evidentísimo) al Chocavento, cuya altura no impresiona en absoluto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Jajaja... que le vamos a hacer, asi son los negocios, la ubicacion de Hiraoka es envidiable. Y ahora amenazo con abrir una tienda en el cono norte, asi que preparense


Jaja..con tal que no le quite la visibilidad al Mega Plaza, todo bacan!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*EX EMBAJADA DE USA EN AV.WILSON HOY ES CLINICA INTERNACIONAL*

La ex embajada de USA en Lima que como todos saben se ubicaba hace unos 
8 años en la Av.Garcilazo de la Vega ( Av.Wilson) estuvo un tiempo desabitada
, cuando pase por allì vi que todo el alrededor era un muy bien cuidado estacionamiento , cuando vi el edificio las ventanas estaban relucientes de aspecto muy moderno y de elementos de ultima generaciòn en la construccion,
cuando veo el letrero era que se habìa convertido en la clinica Internacional que antes quedaba a unas cuadras de alli en el jiron Washington


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

*PREGUNTA*

Alguien sabe algo sobre un proyecto de un Teleferico en Lima????


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

KW said:


> Alguien sabe algo sobre un proyecto de un Teleferico en Lima????


Supuestamente iban a hacer el teleferico del cerro san cristobal, pero como casi todos los proyectos al final quedo en nada.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El teleferico no fue abandonado sigue en el listado de proyectos en la página del municipio limeño, creo que estan buscando a quien se anime invertir en el proyecto. Aqui la ficha del municipio:










Aun asi creo que esto no es algo fundamental, si algun inversionista se anima chevere pero si no, puede esperar.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Yo solo he ido al cerro san cristobal una vez en mi vida. La verdad no creo que sea un buen negocio hacer un teleferico ahi. En donde si deberian hacer uno YA es en machu picchu.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Sabes, tengo una amiga que me comentó de que su padre conocía a un ing. que fue a Francia para hacer un estudio sobre el teleferico y construirlo en Machu Picchu, lo hizo pero al final no se que pasó que el proyecto fue abandonado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aunque no lo crean, a inicios del siglo XX existia una especie de teleferico que iba desde la alameda hasta el cerro San cristobal, yo he visto la foto y voy a tratar de conseguirlo, actualmente hacer un teleferico seria en vano, primero habría que tarrajear y pintar todas las casas del cerro que para el lado de caja de agua dan un aspecto deprimente, arbolizar un poco el cerro ya que en algunas zonas esta bastante verde como en esta imagen.










Como ven las casas sin tarrajear cagan el paisaje, de paso tambien mejorar las escaleras, que actualmente parecen de pueblo joven, luego, al final, vendria el teleferico.
Y ante todo deben empezar por mejorar el Rimac, integrarlo al centro de Lima, seria genial.


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

Jajajaj otro teleferico en un cerro san cristobal...


Asi es Bajopontino, es este.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Verdad que en Santiago tambien hay un cerro San cristobal, realmente hermoso lo he visto en TV Chile. bastante arbolado.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Aunque no lo crean, a inicios del siglo XX existia una especie de teleferico que iba desde la alameda hasta el cerro San cristobal, yo he visto la foto y voy a tratar de conseguirlo, actualmente hacer un teleferico seria en vano, primero habría que tarrajear y pintar todas las casas del cerro que para el lado de caja de agua dan un aspecto deprimente, arbolizar un poco el cerro ya que en algunas zonas esta bastante verde como en esta imagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La verdad es que la vista desde el cerro no es tan buena ya que se ve puro techo cochino. Lo bueno es que creo que hay un pequeño museo en la misma punta del cerro, pero de ahi no creo que haya mucho qué ofrecer


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Bueno, al final de todo, no es nada recomendable poner un 
teleférico en ese cerro. Como dice Juan, la vista no debe ser 
tan buena que digamos. ó como dice bajopontino se tendría
que mejorar un monton de cosas antes de todo.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Grupo Español crea Compañia aérea en Chile y próximamente en Perú

El grupo español formado por Air Comet y Marsans han creado una compañia en Chile bajo el nombre de Aerolínea del Sur, para llevar a cabo vuelos domésticos y se prepara para organizar operaciones semejantes en Perú.
En Chile, la aerolinea comenzó a volar en diciembre último operando con tres aviones Boeing 737.
El grupo inversor español tiene la intención de traspasar las fronteras de Chile, sino que, van a crear otras compañias semejantes en diferentes lugares de Latinoamérica.
El próximo será Perú, donde a lo largo del 2005 contarán con una aerolínea de vuelos domésticos.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

que bien espero que Wayra Air tambien comience a volar , estan retrasando
su lanzamiento , y tambien espero que el proximo gobierno reflote la linea aerea nacional o forme otra.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Al que tuviera fotos ultimas de Jorge Chavez..tengo una pasion
por el aeropuerto de Lima callao desde q comenzo la concesion...please!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Fotos últimas creo que no hay. Pero ya se hicieron varios temas 
relacionados al aeropuerto, creo que hasta son dos.
Alguien que viaje o haya viajado podría haber tomado fotos.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

*Próximo año se abrirá tienda por departamento con productos peruanos*

El próximo año se abrirá una tienda por departamentos en la que se venderán productos netamente peruanos, informó el director de la Unión Nacional de Empresarios Textiles (Unete), Pedro Manzur.

"Estamos trabajando en ello y evaluamos con los fabricantes más competitivos cómo llegar al usuario final con productos peruanos tales como calzado, textiles, electrodomésticos, abarrotes, etc.", señaló a la agencia Andina.

Asimismo manifestó que esta tirnda por departamento no se construirá en el emporio comercial de Gamarra, al que está vinculado Unete, aunque sí será construida en Lima.

"Ya tenemos las maquetas del centro comercial y estamos buscando el financiamiento y la firma del contrato para la construcción del local con el fin de que empiece a funcionar en diez o doce meses" , comentó.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya hay hartas tiendas grandes que venden productos peruanos...claro, ninguna con la calidad de Saga o Ripley.

No se pero se me hace que esta tienda sera como las de Gamarra, osea, para nada una tienda que estaria en un mall.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

la verdad que las tiendas chilenas venden de todo , las cosas caras y de marca son los mismos precios que Miami , y la ropa en general son de fabricación china y son en diseño regular a bueno pero la calidad te engaña , los colores se van despues de la quinta lavada y si no las cuidas mucho no te duraran , la ropa de mujeres me cuentan viene fallada , las cosas buenas son bastante caras y mas si usas ese credito que tienen es bastante escandaloso
los cargos que te hacen , ese es un problema en Chile la gente comun viste con ropa china de algodon malo aunque buen diseño y la paga caro con las tarjetas de credito , a Dios gracias que los peruanos conocemos el buen algodon , lo que falta a las confecciones peruanas es diseño , aunque las principales marcas como Adidas , Lacoste , Tommy Hilfiger confeccionan sus ropas en el Perú con algodon peruano , pero la mayoria va para el exerior algo
se queda.Por lo que ojalá venga la competencia peruana , la verdad la calidad
del algodon peruano es inigualable , y del calzado ni que se diga , Ripley y Saga fueron multados recientemente por vender calzado de fibra sintetica como si fuese cuero , esto fue para zapatos escolares(zapatos chinos) , solo tenia un porcentaje minimo de cuero.Entonces bienvenidas las tiendas peruanas haré todas mis compras por allí.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El teleferico seria algo muy bueno para la capital. Que chevere se veria en la noche cuando esta todo bien alumbrado.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> El teleferico seria algo muy bueno para la capital. Que chevere se veria en la noche cuando esta todo bien alumbrado.


Pero ir a esa zona en la noche es recontra peligroso


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

friendLima said:


> la verdad que las tiendas chilenas venden de todo , las cosas caras y de marca son los mismos precios que Miami , y la ropa en general son de fabricación china y son en diseño regular a bueno pero la calidad te engaña , los colores se van despues de la quinta lavada y si no las cuidas mucho no te duraran , la ropa de mujeres me cuentan viene fallada , las cosas buenas son bastante caras y mas si usas ese credito que tienen es bastante escandaloso
> los cargos que te hacen , *ese es un problema en Chile la gente comun viste con ropa china de algodon malo aunque buen diseño y la paga caro con las tarjetas de credito , a Dios gracias que los peruanos conocemos el buen algodon* , lo que falta a las confecciones peruanas es diseño , aunque las principales marcas como Adidas , Lacoste , Tommy Hilfiger confeccionan sus ropas en el Perú con algodon peruano , pero la mayoria va para el exerior algo
> se queda.Por lo que ojalá venga la competencia peruana , la verdad la calidad
> del algodon peruano es inigualable , y del calzado ni que se diga , Ripley y Saga fueron multados recientemente por vender calzado de fibra sintetica como si fuese cuero , esto fue para zapatos escolares(zapatos chinos) , solo tenia un porcentaje minimo de cuero.Entonces bienvenidas las tiendas peruanas haré todas mis compras por allí.


Jajajaja.. tanta tontera junta, definitivamente.. eres un chiste.


----------

